# Red Oak Burl!



## longbeard (May 29, 2013)

Here is a ROB that was dropped off to me today. Its a dandy, 1320 lbs, 11ft 2in. in circumference and about 4 1/2ft tall, has some nice figure to it.










I fixed it D.O. thanks.


----------



## thewishman (May 29, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## D.Oliver (May 29, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Here is a ROB that was dropped off to me today. Its a dandy, 1320 lbs, *11ft 2in. in diameter* and about 4 1/2ft tall, has some nice figure to it.


 
Do you mean circumference?:tongue:   I mean it's big, but it's not quite that big!


----------



## longbeard (May 29, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a ROB that was dropped off to me today. Its a dandy, 1320 lbs, *11ft 2in. in diameter* and about 4 1/2ft tall, has some nice figure to it.
> ...


 
DUH yes. and i scale logs on a daily basis :biggrin:
and thats a DUH on me by the way.


----------



## Scruffy (May 29, 2013)

*If it is true that*

C= diameter * Pi then the circumference of that thing is around 36 feet


----------



## walshjp17 (May 29, 2013)

That's going to yield some really fantastic bowls and pen blanks.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.  Nice windfall.


----------



## stonepecker (May 29, 2013)

Just think.......How long has that been growing for it to get that big?

Nice haul


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 29, 2013)

Cast everything in picture 2!


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2013)

Harry, at 1300 pounds I hope they didn't drop it too far, that might make a crater.

Ray


----------



## alamocdc (May 31, 2013)

WOW is right!


----------

